# Now I know why you all keep your preps...hush,hush



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

My husband keeps several gas containers full at all (well most) times.
We've kept them out in plain view (worried about burning down our shed) for a while.
Soooooo, it's unbelievable how many friends/acquaintances who will stop by and say, "I'm really low on gas, can I borrow a little..I'll pay you for it...." Really, we don't want to be paid for it, we just want to keep it here for us.....We don't have a station in our town.

But instead, I'm nice, I let them have it. I do like to help, I really do. I've been in rough circumstances myself. BUT if everyone knows you prep, then you WILL be asked to share, probably your whole stash, if there is a PHtf scenerio.
I'd rather give it out to those I feel led to in a secret kind of way.
I know there is a fine line between selfishness, and being wise about your resources.
I don't agree with the philosphy of "It's all for us, to heck with you", but I don't think it wise to just dole it out to everyone (the preps).

What's your philosophy?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> "What's your philosophy?"


I'd tell them they need to go get their own gas, or I'd charge them extra for the expense of me having to go get more.

You need to start keeping yours out of sight


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, I can SO relate to your feelings on this. On the one hand, I am proud of the collection of supplies I have amassed, particularly my homemade canned goods. On the other hand, if the SHTF, I would rather track down those in need than have them pounding on my front door. That said, all my friends know that in a personal crisis, they would never as my friend go hungry, so long as I hand any say in the matter! I keep a full freezer, multiple full pantries, and invite my hungry friends to come over for a meal or a chunk of meat to take home from the freezer whenever they are in need.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The problem with sharing is that a hungry friend can become a hungry enemy. Handouts tell the recipients that you have food to spare. I don't really see how post shtf a person can share outside of their home. Once you do, you've painted a huge target on your front door. Hungry people are desperate people and desperate people are dangerous. Below the radar, out of sight, blending in, appearing hungry even if you're not is the only way to survive. Harden your heart to the fact that post shtf people will die. It isn't your responsibility to feed those who didn't prepare especially when doing so is to the detriment of your family. If you're like us, you've done without a lot of things in order to build preps. People driving expensive new cars, taking vacations, going out to eat, to movies, eating expensive food at home, etc. had the same opportunity (and probably more $'s available) to prepare as we did but chose their luxuries instead. Their bad choices are not my problem.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

"A hungry friend---hungry enemy"
well said Ann.

"Since gas became so expensive we quit storing..........."

Out of sight--out of mind.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

right now i just keep quiet, so i don't have the problem. 

but i've been wondering about charging someone a high price, with a refund if they show me later they prepped. eg, pay me $10/gal for gas, but show me later that you bought a gas can and filled it up, and i'll give you $7/gal or whatever back. 

in essence, make them pay now for their best alternative solution (eg, the cost of a towtruck, the cost of a hotel room, etc), but give them the money back when they show they've prepped for that problem so it won't happen again. And will probably show them just how much cheaper it is to prep than pay thru the nose after the fact.

that would encourage people to prep themselves, rather than depend on me. don't know if it would work, don't know whether i could really ask someone to do it, and don't know what kind of reaction i'd get from someone if i did try it.

--sgl


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm gonna have to go with laying low, too. I do my best to encourage all my friends to stock up for a "rainy day". Living in Hurricane Alley, I use that as my primary "soapbox".


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Try living in Earthquake country, and see how many folks have preps. Not very many, but my neighbors do. That's since it gets pretty nasty up here in the wintertime.... I keep my extra fuel (@ $3.65 per gallon this week) under lock and key, along with the generators, etc. Hey if you are low on fuel this far up the hill, then sorry Charlie!!!!! You should have filled up at the bottom of the hill before hand!!

will assist my neighbors and friends if absolutely necessary, but otherwise you can go to FEMA for aid. 

It's lucky that your extra gas cans haven't grown legs and found a new residence, so far!!!!


----------



## Mnt'n_Man_Dan (Sep 28, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> The problem with sharing is that a hungry friend can become a hungry enemy. Handouts tell the recipients that you have food to spare. I don't really see how post shtf a person can share outside of their home. Once you do, you've painted a huge target on your front door. Hungry people are desperate people and desperate people are dangerous. Below the radar, out of sight, blending in, appearing hungry even if you're not is the only way to survive. Harden your heart to the fact that post shtf people will die. It isn't your responsibility to feed those who didn't prepare especially when doing so is to the detriment of your family. If you're like us, you've done without a lot of things in order to build preps. People driving expensive new cars, taking vacations, going out to eat, to movies, eating expensive food at home, etc. had the same opportunity (and probably more $'s available) to prepare as we did but chose their luxuries instead. Their bad choices are not my problem.


Very well said Ann. Keep quite and maintain a low profile.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Generally I keep a fairly low profile, but with people I know who are interested in preparing, I don't mind letting them know if I'm looking for something related to survival. I will discuss the reasons behind preparing with other people, but I don't tell them EVERYTHING about my plans or preparations. :nono: 
Having a network of friends interested in the area helps if you run into a nice deal that might be bigger than you want. A couple of years ago I lucked out and found a huge amount of gauze. I had been looking for a stockpile for years, but this find was too big for me. I bought about 10 cases of gauze bandages, then called some friends and let them know about the other 30 or so. They took care of the rest.  I've had friends let me know when they found some bargains, too. :dance:


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

give them the can you have previously added a pint of linseed oil to.

in a few days their engine will be glued up tight.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Hide the gas, hide the preps.


----------



## Smallhold (Jan 26, 2007)

Preps are left in the car and brought in after dark. They are in a room seperate from where anyone comes. Door stays closed at all times.
My foster-daughter might be the only one to get food for her and the kids, no-one else. If I spend all of my resources on preps cos I think the world is going bad, I shall not be willing to share it with those who spend it all on new cars and holidays.
Low profile all the way and we'll give a marvelous impression of appearing just as miserable as everyone else if things turn sour.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

The fewer that know the fewer you have to turn away, or even fight off, if TEOTWAWKI comes. Or if they're just too lazy to prepare for even a minor "hiccup". 
I used to have a lot of "stuff", I now have almost nothing. At least not in sight.

alan


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

lorian said:


> My husband keeps several gas containers full at all (well most) times.
> We've kept them out in plain view (worried about burning down our shed) for a while.
> Soooooo, it's unbelievable how many friends/acquaintances who will stop by and say, "I'm really low on gas, can I borrow a little..I'll pay you for it...." Really, we don't want to be paid for it, we just want to keep it here for us.....We don't have a station in our town.
> 
> ...



yep been there
had one fella come over for a project he was doing
needed a piece of wood cut 
asked him were was his wood
he replied that it was a small piece and figured we would use my stock rather than him buying new :baby04: 

also ya find out how many neibors ya have wen the power fails for many days
during the east coast power failure [ya we got dragged into it]
had the 10kw dayton running at the shop with the coffee pot brewing on top of it,lots of neibors with coffee cups :help:


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

'Bout the onoly person who knows we prep is the UPS guy--and he and his dad are preppers,too. All our items are out-of-sight. We don't even talk about it around the grandkids. Pretty much only if you have been given precise directions to our house will you find us...one wrong turn and you are wandering miles of remote roads. Not hard to find us if we want you to! DEE


----------



## SandyB (Dec 1, 2006)

The more people know the worse off you will be when the SHTF. I used to tell people they need to prepare...some would say well we will just come to your house, we let said people now come if you want some buck shot in your tail end. We have now stopped talking about it and to the ones we used to talk about our preps we let it slide we no longer do it because of cost we are barely getting by!

We are prepping for my Mom, sister, her Dh and her son as well as our children. We all live on the same property and we can all help out to do things. I don't prep for sisters hubby as much... he only eats pizza with cheese and canned spagetti with no veggies so told sis she needs to prep for him. Sorry I only cook one meal eat it or starve!!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

SandyB, I feel for you. My BIL only eats green beans for veggie and only drinks soda, I also told my sister if they evacuate to here they better bring stuff for him.
I also do not brag about our preps, one time I did call my elderly neighbor when we were expecting bad weather (no power=no water) and told her she might want to collect a bit of water in her tub for flushing. She told me she was sure the power would not be out longer than it would take her to use the water in 3 toilets. I never offered to let her stay with us.


----------



## SandyB (Dec 1, 2006)

Kmac15 said:


> I also do not brag about our preps, one time I did call my elderly neighbor when we were expecting bad weather (no power=no water) and told her she might want to collect a bit of water in her tub for flushing. She told me she was sure the power would not be out longer than it would take her to use the water in 3 toilets. I never offered to let her stay with us.



Kmac15 that's sad even the "older"people are becoming sheeple!! They were the ones I would love to sit and talk to about olden times.


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

Kmac15 said:


> I also do not brag about our preps, one time I did call my elderly neighbor when we were expecting bad weather (no power=no water) and told her she might want to collect a bit of water in her tub for flushing. She told me she was sure the power would not be out longer than it would take her to use the water in 3 toilets. I never offered to let her stay with us.


So how long was the power out?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

the power was out about 16 hours. When I called to check on her, she had gone to her sons house since he had not lost power. But this is the same woman does not understand that she should worry about the drought, since she has her own well she will never run out of water.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

SandyB - I know exactly what you're talking about! When I worked in the city a bunch of us were talking and the subject of hunting came up. There were only one or two of us that hunt - and the rest just thought it was awful. I told them "I pity you when the SHTF and you have to fend for yourself." They all said "We'll just head out to your place!" I told them you better come prepared to rob from me, and die doing it.

I have a friend that is well prepared and he told me to stock up on tin foil. And when the SHTF, put tinfoil over every window. No one needs to see what you have or are doing - and heaven forbid you are the only one with a light on in an area with no lights.......

Penny


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

New uses for tin foil? Who knew!!

Kayleigh


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The only ones who know we prep are my parents. If things got bad, I would try to help others, but not at the expense of my family, and anyone we tried to help would do so as payment for helping us. I don't believe in giving people a free ride.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

I would have to agree with everyone else about being cautious with your preps. I have a part time job at a perfume store in Branson. We are required to use clear purses so that they can see that we are not taking any merchandise home. Well, that also means they can see what I carry with me day to day. I consider my purse a minny b.o.b. and have things like power bars, water proof matches/flint n steel, multi tool, etc. Well, one day one of the girls noticed these and mentioned it. I said simply that I believe in being as prepared as possible for emergencies. Her reply was, " I guess I know which house I'm going to when trouble comes". 
Needless to say I let her know that I had enough animals outside to worry about without taking on more "barn boarders". 
I'll give that girl credit though. she has started prepping herself now.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

SandyB said:


> Kmac15 that's sad even the "older"people are becoming sheeple!! They were the ones I would love to sit and talk to about olden times.


You have to remember though, not all elderly folks are from off the farm. Some of them grew up in the cities or such so they are used to having things done for them. My great grandma grew up with a bit of money and I remember she was in between worlds it seemed like. On one hand she talked about haveing it hard during the depression because they only had one servent for the whole household  but yet she talked about haveing to help out and she knew how to do alot of things from scratch which kinda got me interestedand so I paid a bit of attention when she was in the kitchen.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

being mid 70's I asked her what her life was like during the depression and she told me it was not hard at all, her father was an engineer and was never out of work they had 2 full time staff. The closest she came to a farm growing up was going with the cook to buy fresh vegetables from the farmers market. I have brought up the subject (very casually) of storing a little water or extra food and she just cannot imagien a time when she could not go to a store to get what she wanted. Even though she is kind and old she still does not know what I have stored and never will. I have no patience for people who refuse to see.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I really like the idea of charging people extra and then "refunding" them if they start to prep...good suggestion


----------



## Miss Miggles (Aug 29, 2007)

I have been ridiculed by extended family for my prepping. But I know if SHTF they would be looking to me for assistance. I wish I had never said anything to them. I was trying to lead them along so they would prep for themselves but got the usual reply of "well we know where we will go when bad times come".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Miss Miggles - depending on your relationship with extended family,.... you may want to start dropping hints about how the economy is causing you to have to dip into your preps and not sure if something happens if they'll be there or not.

(then keep on doing what you're doing but don't say anything else).

Angie


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

"We're not preppers...DH is just a pack rat. Learned it from his mother, LOL! She's the one you should go see..."


----------



## Jethro (Sep 30, 2005)

On the subject of storing gas, the problem I have had to deal with is that the moochers begin to take me for granted and let their tanks run low, knowing they can get gas without having to drive to town. I stopped that in a hurry and hide the preps now. I tell the moochers I am out of the SHTF stockpile business now. One guy just couldn't get the message and said several times that he would be on my door step if SHTF did happen. Finally, I got a little up tight and told him that if he did, I would shoot him down like a dog!! He got the message that timel.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

The problem with sharing is that a hungry friend can become a hungry enemy


----------



## Miss Miggles (Aug 29, 2007)

good idea Angie, think I will.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

The kids know we stock, and they know to come here if times get bad. They also know NOT to bring any friends, that if they bring friends the friends will be turned away and shot if they refuse to leave peacefully.

Extended family don't know how much we stock, but one relative said, regarding my large garden and purchase of 50 lbs of wheat, said "Well I know where I'm going if things get bad". I just laughed it off because even though he knows my address he doesn't know how to get here. We have Rural Route numbers, not street addresses.

I think though I should mention to him that if he's concerned about things getting bad he should start stocking up a bit himself, as we don't have enough to care for ourselves and all the kids, much less anyone else (true).


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

My philosophy regarding when SHTF: if you ain't kin, you ain't gettin' in. So why do you need to know what I have, since you won't be getting any of it?

I only briefly mentioned to one longtime friend that she might want to prep. Didn't give her any details of our preps. The thought had never crossed her mind that food might become scarce at some time.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to feel the way a number of you do. Not so much anymore.

I've got one neighbor who, every time it snows, drives his truck over with its plow attached and makes sure he takes care of my driveway. I've got another neighbor who gave me all the glass and frames from when he remodeled his patio (I used it for cold frames in the garden). They made a special effort to take my kids on a hayride with them in October. They don't complain about my roosters crowing or call the sheriff's department if I fire a gun at a raccoon at 2am. One of them fixed a flat on my truck and changed all the spark plugs while I was out of town. 

These are _good_ friends and neighbors. I'm richer because of them. I do my best to make sure they have eggs and honey from my farm and they brought me over more squash and pumpkins than my family and all the goats could ever eat. They know I prep. They know I will do my best to help them out in a time of need. 

If you have a friend you wouldn't do your best to keep alive in a bad situation, you need to reevaluate why you are friends with that person.


----------



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

It is refreshing to read Ernie's response. My wife and I are not survivalist but we try to be emergency prepared. When I think of prep work, I think of tools and resources that are not so consumable. I know I can't be fully prepared so I don't worry if others are not either.

Some people go thru life on the negative side, others on the positive side. I like to think my friends and family would work together if the SHTF. I believe we will have plenty of time to sort out who is going to work with us and who will need to be put out of their misery.

Twice in the past 7 years I have been completely disabled (motor vehicle accident and heart failure). No amount of preparing would have stop either event from happening. My family and friends were there to keep us going until I could recover. I would have a VERY hard time not helping someone in need.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

Ernie said:


> I used to feel the way a number of you do. Not so much anymore.
> 
> I've got one neighbor who, every time it snows, drives his truck over with its plow attached and makes sure he takes care of my driveway. I've got another neighbor who gave me all the glass and frames from when he remodeled his patio (I used it for cold frames in the garden). They made a special effort to take my kids on a hayride with them in October. They don't complain about my roosters crowing or call the sheriff's department if I fire a gun at a raccoon at 2am. One of them fixed a flat on my truck and changed all the spark plugs while I was out of town.
> 
> ...




wat ernie sez is how I grew up


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Lucky you with *good* neighbors.

Please remember that there are some of us who are not that fortunate.

>>If<< I had the kind of neighbors Ernie describes then you betcha I'd "open the door".

Don't forget the element of *idiots* who will not even bother to wait for nasty times before they decide to relieve you of your stuff.

I'll spare you the details as to why it can only be in my best interest to Not advertise my little *stash*.

I could only wish that more than a couple of you folks--were-- my neighbors. . . . .


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We have some neighbors like the ones Ernie describes. I'd help them as best I could, especially helping them with food until they had time to get in a BIG garden. Most of our neighbors have at least a little garden and know how to can, though I don't think they have a year's worth put by (they might, I don't know). I think they'd need a little cushion to get in a big garden and put it all up. 

Most of them have a large freezer and know how to hunt. At least one has a generator. 

Our neighbor we share a driveway with got their chainsaw and cleared away a tree that fell across *our* part of the driveway (after it passes their house) one early morning in the sleet because, as he said "Well, it fell up here nearer to us and I figured you didn't know about it. If you're like me, when you come up teh driveway you have some place to be and don't want to be messing with clearing away a tree." 

All those neighbors I'd help. But not the relatives that get groceries 3x per week and hang out in posh bookstores sipping their lattes. I simply don't have the time/energy/money/patience to save the world. I figure my neighbors and I will have a tough enough time saving each other.


----------



## SandyB (Dec 1, 2006)

Ernie said:


> I used to feel the way a number of you do. Not so much anymore.
> 
> I've got one neighbor who, every time it snows, drives his truck over with its plow attached and makes sure he takes care of my driveway. I've got another neighbor who gave me all the glass and frames from when he remodeled his patio (I used it for cold frames in the garden). They made a special effort to take my kids on a hayride with them in October. They don't complain about my roosters crowing or call the sheriff's department if I fire a gun at a raccoon at 2am. One of them fixed a flat on my truck and changed all the spark plugs while I was out of town.
> 
> ...


Ernie you are very fortunate! we have no such neighbors! It would be very nicce to have neighbors like that and I would be first to share but we have no such around here!! I have a great friend who is handicapped and have prepared for her. I've told her to come here but no one else and not to tell anyone where she was going.


----------



## tickranch (Jan 6, 2007)

Ernie said:


> If you have a friend you wouldn't do your best to keep alive in a bad situation, you need to reevaluate why you are friends with that person.


I totally agree, that's why I have no friends


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Personally I believe that Ernie IS prepped and covered. There is something to be said teamwork.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

For every good person (like ernie's neighbor) there are ten lazy bums who expect someone else to "save them" in any hardship. These people who assume someone will send someone to "give" them everything they need.

shelly


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

At least they "ask"! Some folks on the board here, have had problems with people 'borrowing' fuel.

I always caution people about putting "Steal Me" signs on their valuables.....by leaving them out in the open, visible to every fool driving up and down the road.

I live so far back in the sticks, there are absolutely no drive by 'borrowers'...


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I have lived in neighborhoods like yours Ernie, we don't anymore. Neighbors here aren't friendly and I really miss that BUT we do go to a church where people prep AND share with eachother. Amazingly so. Most are agrarian minded folks and share both food, money and help with those in need. It's kinda a small church but I've never seen such big hearts.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

It's a 90 mile round trip for me to fill a can so I don't let anyone know I have any. In this community, most people have tanks out by the barn for tractors, etc. Most people in this community are related to each other so they would go to family for help before they came to me. I have to keep mine hid from youngest DS or it ends up in his car! He's a DGI and thinks everything should be used up before you buy more.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I used to feel the way a number of you do. Not so much anymore.
> 
> I've got one neighbor who, every time it snows, drives his truck over with its plow attached and makes sure he takes care of my driveway. I've got another neighbor who gave me all the glass and frames from when he remodeled his patio (I used it for cold frames in the garden). They made a special effort to take my kids on a hayride with them in October. They don't complain about my roosters crowing or call the sheriff's department if I fire a gun at a raccoon at 2am. One of them fixed a flat on my truck and changed all the spark plugs while I was out of town.
> 
> ...



I feel that you only make two or three friends in your life time, all the rest are just acquaintances and no more. I have many people that stop here thru the week just to pass time, news or borrow,return something, but there is only a couple that i could call at 2 AM and say, my car is broke down a hundred miles from here, can you come get me and they would say, i'll be there in a couple hrs, all the rest would have a sick kid, no gas in the car or their wife wouldn't let them leave ect.
I would and do help all of them, even if i start the welder to do a 5 min job for nothing, but in a SHTF situation, i hope they're prepared, because i'm drawing the line there and taking care of my own. People know that i prep and give away half my garden, honey,even let some cut fire wood and with the price of gas i still plow out almost everyone on the rd. My gas and diesel tank haven been approached yet, but they are out back and i toss a cheap tarp over then for some shade from the sun.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

One of our neighbors had a gas can stolen one night, so he set a trap to find the guilty party. He set another can in the same spot, but filled it with a mixture of old gas, used oil and water. Sure enough the can came up missing a few nights later and the next day the guy he suspected was sitting at the end of the road with his hood up complaining that the car was smoking and not running right. 

So I guess the moral of the story is that if you're going to steal gas in the dark, make sure it's actually gas before you put it in your tank. 

Maggie


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Mutti said:


> 'Bout the only person who knows we prep is the UPS guy--and he and his dad are preppers,too.


That made me laugh, because our UPS man knows too. He caught me with the garage door up one afternoon and mentioned that he visits several homes that have large stores of food. But he said he stocks up too, and with all my kids it's smart to have some put by. Whew!

Lorian, I'd hide that gas too....it's not that you aren't willing to help someone out, but the person who asks to "borrow" gas is the same one who will be coming over asking to borrow food, tools, medicine, if PHTF.

If we ended up in a long term bad situation, I'd be willing to give someone a meal if they did some work for us, but I wouldn't be giving handouts often. And I'd be very particular about who we even allowed on our land. We're far back from the road, and far from town, so anyone coming up to the house needs to be a neighbor or someone we know. 

All our family lives too far away to come to us, and I worry because only my father preps. Everyone else would starve to death within a month. My mother just came to visit me recently, and I showed her all my canning and the soap I made and the wall of toilet paper pkgs, and my superpails of wheat. I told her I worry because she and her hubby don't have more than a week of food in their house. She just shrugged and said "you work too hard, and make it so hard on yourself, canning all this stuff". She just wasn't willing to put in the *effort* to stock up.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

SandyB said:


> Kmac15 that's sad even the "older"people are becoming sheeple!! They were the ones I would love to sit and talk to about olden times.


Well, the generation of older people that were around when we were young and heard their stories arent the generation of old people that are around now.

Many of the older people now are the ones who were teenagers in the 50's, post WW2 and know nothing of basic homesteading. Remember, that's the generation that were marketed Betty Crocker, TV dinners, and Wonder Bread. That's the first generation that consumerism ruined and it's been perpetuated down from there. 

The hardy ones, the ones in the stories of Wendell Berry, those are mostly all gone now except for a few holdouts. You've got to look high and low for them. And true frontiersmen have always been thin on the ground the further east you go.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Ernie said:


> Well, the generation of older people that were around when we were young and heard their stories arent the generation of old people that are around now.
> 
> Many of the older people now are the ones who were teenagers in the 50's, post WW2 and know nothing of basic homesteading. Remember, that's the generation that were marketed Betty Crocker, TV dinners, and Wonder Bread. That's the first generation that consumerism ruined and it's been perpetuated down from there.
> 
> The hardy ones, the ones in the stories of Wendell Berry, those are mostly all gone now except for a few holdouts. You've got to look high and low for them. And true frontiersmen have always been thin on the ground the further east you go.


WILLIS!
I was born in 48 Light bread was a rare commodity and TV didn't make it to our house til about 1960.running water and indoorbath in'59.Was open range here til '62. I'd be willing to put my old time knowledge and experience up agin yers any ole day..:croc: How many hogs did you butcher and cure last winter? How do you care a calf's scours without going to the vet or store for meds?


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

My father has some things put away that ummm compliment what I have. The only friend that knows that I put stuff away *just in case* lives with her parents and their one bathroom is so full of canned goods the closet door doesn't shut anymore. The ones that only buy enough till next payday don't know about my spare room and don't get to use that bathroom in her house.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I have neighbors that "borrow" everything in sight, I've had to convert my bathroom closet into prep storage recently because otherwise they would "need" it. It's aggravating that people feel the need to scrounge other peoples hard work.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Ernie said:


> I used to feel the way a number of you do. Not so much anymore.
> 
> I've got one neighbor who, every time it snows, drives his truck over with its plow attached and makes sure he takes care of my driveway. I've got another neighbor who gave me all the glass and frames from when he remodeled his patio (I used it for cold frames in the garden). They made a special effort to take my kids on a hayride with them in October. They don't complain about my roosters crowing or call the sheriff's department if I fire a gun at a raccoon at 2am. One of them fixed a flat on my truck and changed all the spark plugs while I was out of town.
> 
> ...


This will truly be the only way any of us will survive.. I believe in the banding of smaller communities such as yours together for survival.. that you are cultivating those relationships now is great...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

poorboy said:


> WILLIS!
> I was born in 48 Light bread was a rare commodity and TV didn't make it to our house til about 1960.running water and indoorbath in'59.Was open range here til '62. I'd be willing to put my old time knowledge and experience up agin yers any ole day..:croc: How many hogs did you butcher and cure last winter? How do you care a calf's scours without going to the vet or store for meds?


Like I said, there are some hold outs. And finding one of those holdouts on a HOMESTEADING forum is kind of like going to the swimming pool to take a survey on what percentage of the population knows how to swim.

You're not representative of the general baby boomer population.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Like I said, there are some hold outs. And finding one of those holdouts on a HOMESTEADING forum is kind of like going to the swimming pool to take a survey on what percentage of the population knows how to swim.
> 
> You're not representative of the general baby boomer population.


 I was born in Jan 1940, eletric power came to our dairy farm in 1946, gravity fed spring water came inside about 1944, inside plumbing came in 1951 when the milk inspector insisted it be in side..it was all up hill from there.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

stranger said:


> I was born in Jan 1940, eletric power came to our dairy farm in 1946, gravity fed spring water came inside about 1944, inside plumbing came in 1951 when the milk inspector insisted it be in side..it was all up hill from there.


Do either of you REALLY think that you represent your generation any more than I represent mine?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

there was 38 kids in my class maybe 1/3 of those were town kids and about half of those had wood heat , the rest were raise pretty much like I was. I do realize that the kids here in the ozarks were a very small percentage of the population, but most any farmchild of the early 50's had skills the last generation has lost. We'are spread thin but more of us than people think, just not to many of us still living sorta the way we was, some of my family think I"m nuts for raising my own meat and butchering it.:shrug:


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Do either of you REALLY think that you represent your generation any more than I represent mine?


 I know i don't as 80 percent of the people my age was about 8 years ahead of us when it came to modern living or conviences.My dad was cheaper than I and didn't like change. I can still here kids in school saying, "What, you don't have a refridgator?"I got used to hard living growing up and just didn't change, We finally put the horses out when everyone in the state had a tractor. I was burning wood when fuel oil was 16 cents a gallon and I sold Kerosene at my gas station. I didn't save a penny doing things the way my folks done it ,but looking back my kids learnt that they can independant and that hard work never hurt anyone and now people are asking them to help saw wood or do a simple brake job on their car to save money. Even my SILs will put a new roof on their house or repair the plumbing.

today i can go 200 miles north of me and find people that live like it was still 1945 and they love it. they hunt, grow a garden,can their food, sell firewood, barter for different things.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

In my area it's different. Old timers aging in range from 60-80 stop and chat. They all say, "That's quite a garden. I plant a few tomato plants every year, ya know." Or my favorite: "We always had a garden when I was a kid, but I haven't had one in years." They look approvingly at my cow and say, "Nothing tastes better than fresh milk" yet none of them have a cow or even a goat. 

So while it seems many of them grew up homesteading and self-sufficient, time and age has changed them to where they see it as a harmless eccentricity. There's a few exceptions I know here and there tucked back in the hills, but precious few and almost none of their kids follow the old ways. They've moved off to Chicago or some other city. 

Maybe it's just my area, but I've lived in quite a few areas over the past two decades and they've all been sort of similar to this.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Miss Miggles said:


> I have been ridiculed by extended family for my prepping. But I know if SHTF they would be looking to me for assistance. I wish I had never said anything to them. I was trying to lead them along so they would prep for themselves but got the usual reply of "well we know where we will go when bad times come".


 I've heard that same thing!!! We also have 1 neighbor who grew a little garden this year, and he could not believe we planted so many potatoes. He said "those are the cheapest vegetables you can buy!!! What we were thinking was "yeah, but they also will keep all winter in the garage, being edible until late spring, and we can re-plant them and get more! It's more than just potatoes, it's survival food!"


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

i don't tell any one but I have made sure to have a little extra. I have been hungry in my life and I wouldn't wish that on any one.
If some thing does go wrong, it's not about drama, but it could be about some ones life. i don't think I would want to live knowing I had 50 pounds of beans and rice and my neighbor had none.
i also have some seeds, clothes and other thngs to help out.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

For them that do not have neighbors like Ernie has, you have to cultivate them just like a garden, they will not grow to be good if you dont help get rid of the weeds in their mind..... to have a good neighbor you have to be a good neighbor as well, and from what i see around me, most people just do not want to take the time to be that good neighbor any longer and it saddens me.

I grew up on a small farm, when folks came to visit, we had pie or cake or cookies at least to sit and have with a visit, or a cold beer if the occasion was such. When it come dinner time or supper time they was automaticaly expected to sit and light and enjoy what we had to offer even if it werent much on some days. I seen a change about 20 years ago when we left the farm, folks stopped in but did not expect we had the pie or cake and coffee, and if we went to someones place they kinda wished we left before eating time rolled around, though not everyone..... putting victuals on the table is a hard thing to do yes indeed, but if you cant share with friends once in awhile then how can you expect them to share with you...... and so it goes, the circle of inequity, the "I wont share cause they wont share with me"..... and look where we are, afraid to let folks know they are welcome even if down and out for fear we wont have enough to go around..... and yes i understand if everyone came and et once at my place then my family would be starving the next day too, but i aint talking of everyone, just the few folks who ought to be considered friends.....

We can not protect everything we have if we get bombarded by a horde of folks, so we have to depend upon others for mutual aid, and a MAG or mutual aid group can protect from being over run if they decided to, my family is not formally part of any such group, but then we are invited to head for the hills to our friends place which is somewhat an informal MAG should it need to be one day.... but we are expected to help once we got there as well as care for ourselves as much as possible.

William
Idaho


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

kabri said:


> I've heard that same thing!!! We also have 1 neighbor who grew a little garden this year, and he could not believe we planted so many potatoes. *He said "those are the cheapest vegetables you can buy!!!* What we were thinking was "yeah, !"


 apparently, he hasn't bought potatoes lately, the cost of planting, fertilizing and weeding them has doubled.


----------



## Sabre3of4 (May 13, 2008)

Then you have to account for the boomer kids like my father who grew up like this and then tried to forget it as quickly as possible.

The recent ice storms of the last couple years showed me that he and my SM are prepped haphazardly or not at all..... Not much food in the house, no gas for the generator, woodstove too piled on and around to be used plus no wood to begin with. No canning for her in many years, Dunno why she canned while I was little and it was mainly for the two of them, I was a twice monthly visitor......

Sabrina






poorboy said:


> there was 38 kids in my class maybe 1/3 of those were town kids and about half of those had wood heat , the rest were raise pretty much like I was. I do realize that the kids here in the ozarks were a very small percentage of the population, but most any farmchild of the early 50's had skills the last generation has lost. We'are spread thin but more of us than people think, just not to many of us still living sorta the way we was, some of my family think I"m nuts for raising my own meat and butchering it.:shrug:


----------



## NorthernWoods (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know what kind of friends you have but asking for gas like that is strange. Anyone who lives in the sticks knows enough to keep their tank fairly full. 

Depends on the situation. Most of the people I know, myself included, are too proud to ask for anything. That being said, I've loened out thousands of $$$ to friends before, no interest; because I know, no matter what, they'll pay it back. The more honest friends one has during crisis, the better.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

If you keep providing gas, they will keep asking...the old_* 'give a man a fish...teach a man to fish' *_thing. By providing the gas you are just *enabling* them to repeat the same behavior and basically *become dependent on YOU*. Perhaps a smarter way to approach this would be to politely decline their request, telling them that you NEED that gas, and hand them an empty gas can while suggesting that they go and get their own gas. Last I heard, you didn't put up a sign that said *Mobil*..._did you????_

RVcook


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

The sign they're apparently reading doesn't say Mobil. It seems they think it says "FREE GAS".:nono:


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree... Two years ago when we started homesteading we were called crazy and accused of being hippies. hehe. Now we are suddenly called smart and have others asking us for advice on how to get started. Some of the same people who called us crazy. weird world it is now huh


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

The first 47 posts of this thread were from the first week of last december? 
:shrug:

Some wisdom is timeless.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Andy Nonymous said:


> The first 47 posts of this thread were from the first week of last december?
> :shrug:
> 
> Some wisdom is timeless.


:doh: Man...this happens to me all the time!!!! As usual...I DIDN'T notice

RVcook


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

I've got a big piece of land, way too big for me to use all of it efficiently, but we've got two other families that are also very keen on getting out. We're the most serious about it, and our land is a full hour from any major city by driving, and any other small towns are lightly populated with hardier people than the city tends to hold.
That being said, I have every intention of giving away food during the upcoming famine. We will have a small food/seed/instruction package that we will distribute away from our homestead. If that doesn't keep the vultures away, the other two guys that plan on moving out with us can help!


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

No one except my parents (who live next door) know what all I have set aside. I have planned on taking care of my kids and my parents in my preps. But I must admit I was totally suprised the other week when I mentioned to my mom that they should stock up on some kind of food items and she asked why; didn't I still have those couple hundred pounds of rice I bought? I'm not sure of what exactly she thinks I do have stocked. And I have chosen to not tell them exactly what there is; so that there is no chance of them telling anyone I have extra this or that...


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The fact this thread started last December and people jumped right back on in July only means it is a subject of importance!

My m-i-l recently celebrated her 90th birthday. She grew up poor and worked hard all her life and was out earning a living starting as soon as she finished 8th grade. Her married years were poverty until mid 1970's. She gardened, canned, hauled water, wood and coal. Yet she absolutely believes we're crazy to have a big garden or garden at all. "Its too hard on you." Well, it is hard. DH is disabled with his back and battling cancer, I work full time and commute. I've canned 100 pints of green beans and we've dug a bushel of potatoes so far this year. Supper tonight was fresh beans & potatoes from the garden cooked in my pressure pan to conserve fuel.

My father loved Countryside Magazine and I used to get it for him each year for Christmas until he died. He was totally puzzled why anyone would work that hard when they didn't have to. He and his brothers worked like slaves during the Depression to help keep their family going. Dad worked hard all his life and was very careful with his money and stayed out of debt. But after they left the farm in the 1960's they quit stocking up and gardening. Mom is alone now and puts some green beans on her fence, a couple tomatoes in the flower bed and plants lettuce in a tub. She doesn't do much stocking up even tho I insist she keep at least a month's supply on hand. She does not have a way to cook if the electricity is off and after an ice storm last winter had to go to a shelter. She has a kerosene heater for emergencies, but had no kerosene on hand. I suggested I buy her some and she said no she thought she'd get rid of the stove. I told her with the stove she could keep warm and even warm food. Still no go. 

I think when people get to their late 80/90's they lose the desire to battle on. While not suicidal, I think they are fatalistic...if they die, they die. They lived thru the Depression, WWII, Korea, Vietnam, various crisis, the deaths of their parents/spouse/sisters/brothers/cousins/friends and sometimes their children and death is something they no longer fear. My dh's grandmother buried two husbands and two children. When another of her children was gravely ill, she died. She told me shortly before she passed that "she didn't want to bury another child". They don't prep because they don't care whether or not they survive ... if they do fine, if they don't then its done. For them it isn't a sheeple thing of not seeing, its simply a matter of they don't give a @!!^%$.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ann, that makes me want to cry....to get old and not care anymore. I suppose we all have a breaking point, and the Depression/WWII generation had more than their share of suffering, but still. I remember my Nannie telling me she was ready to die because her sister, mother and husband were all in Heaven already. I was angry with her, asking "what about ME?" but I think you've hit on it. She was just out of steam and ready to rest.

Personally, I plan to be cantankerous, spitting and fighting up until my last breath.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Yep Mom of four, I plan to gouge holes in the posts that hold the pearly gates from my grip on life LOL 

But Anne, I so get what you are saying, my great gran decided one day that she was ready to go, she had seen enough done enough and lost enough so she got into bed and turned her face to the wall and was dead three days later. My gran got my grandad settled in their new appartment and once she heard him say "I will be happy here" her body relaxed all its stress - mum and I saw and both said a private uh oh - and she died less than a month later. Old folks are tough as nails from all they have lived through but when they decide its time no force on earth will keep em here.

I remember listening to my grandparents and their friends and it sparked my intrest in do it yourself food so now I plan to step up the preping - after the move of course :grit: - for my mum, three brothers, their families and my own kids and hubby and two close friends. Its been a running joke in the family all my life that when SHTF to go to me so its time I really got a move on LOL Fourtunatly the mix contains two builders, a potter, a riding instructor and a troubled child counselor so they will all earn their keep (she says with a evil grin)


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I remember when my great-aunt was in a retirement home she kept saying that she didn't want her insurance to run out and to become a financial burden to anyone else (which was weird anyway considering). On the day her insurance ran out she simply died in her sleep that night. No real cause of death, just sort of stopped breathing in the middle of the night. I've always believed that she more or less willed herself to death. 

I might feel that way when I'm old, but I don't know. I've fought too hard to keep this bag of skin and bones together and prevent any of the precious liquid me from leaking out onto the pavement. Even the old stag fights the wolves when they come for him.


----------

